# Need RAL paint code



## 29rconvert (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm having a new bike built and am in the color choosing phase. I'll be using a 2018 Fox fork. Does anyone know the RAL code for the orange Fox logo? I'd like to match that if possible.
I don't have the fork in my hands yet so am relying on what's on my computer monitor and I don't trust that.

Or if you know where I might find it.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

The orange in the Fox logo is Pantone 021C, and there are some website that will give you some "equivalent" RAL value like this one:

Convert Pantone Orange 021 C color to HEX, RGB, LAB, XYZ, HSL, HSV, Pantone and RAL colors - Online Color Tools

To my eye RAL 2008 looks the closest. Keep in mind that Pantone value is meant for coated paper, and painting on different materials (metal) will have some effect on color appearance.

Hope that helps.


----------

